# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  "قصيدة لرابعة العدوية"

## الاترجة

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهوبركاته**
لأنني أحبــها,, وأعشق شعرها وددت أن تشاركوني قراءة بعضِ من روائعالزاهدة العابدة :: رابــعة العدويــة :: فإليــكم..
وزادي قليل ما أراهمبلغي *** أللزاد أبكي أم لطول مسافتي
أتحرقني بالنار يا غاية المنى *** فأين رجائي فيك أين مخافتي
حبيبي ليس يعدله حبيب *** ولا لسواه في قلبينصيب
حبيب غاب عن بصري وسمعي *** ولكن في فؤادي ما يغيب
يا حبيبالقلب ما لي سواك *** فارحم اليوم مذنبا قد أتاك
يا رجائي وراحتي وسروري *** قد أبى القلب أن يحب سواك
فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة *** وليتك ترضىوالأنام غضاب
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر *** وبيني وبين العالمينخراب
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هين *** وكل الذي فوق الترابتراب
كأسي وخمري والنديم ثلاثة *** وأنا المشوقة في المحبة: رابعه
كأس المسرة والنعيم يديرها *** ساقي المدام على المدىمتتابعه
فإذا نظرت فلا أُرى إلا له *** وإذا حضرت فلا أُرى إلامعه
إني جعلتك في الفؤاد محدثي *** وأبحت جسمي من أرادجلوسي
فالجسم مني للجليس مؤانس *** وحبيب قلبي في الفؤادأنيسي
راحتي يا إخوتي في خلوتي *** وحبيبي دائما في حضرتي
لمأجد عن هواه عوضا *** وهواه في البرايا محنتي
حيثما كنت أشاهد حسنه *** فهومحرابي إليه قبلتي
يا حبيب القلب يا كل المنى *** جد بوصل منك يشفيمهجتي
يا سروري وحياتي دائما *** نشأتي منك وأيضا نشوتي
قد هجرتالخلق جمعا أرتجي *** منك وصلا فهو أقصى منيتي
يا سروري ومنيتي وعمادي ***وأنيسي وعُدتي ومرادي
أنت روح الفؤاد أنت رجائي *** أنت لي مؤنس وشوقكزادي
أنت لولاك يا حياتي وأُنسي *** ما تشتتُ في فسيح البلاد
كم بدتمِنة وكم لك عندي *** من عطاءٍ ونعمةٍ وأيادي
حُبك الآن بُغيتيونعيمي *** وجلاءُ لعين قلبي الصادي
ليس لي عندك ما حييت براحٍ ***أنت منىمُمَكنُ في السواد
إن تكن راضياً عليّ فإني ***يا مُنى القلب قد بداإسعادي
وارحمتاً للعاشقين! قلوبهم *** في تيه ميدان المحبةهائمه
قامت قيامة عشقهم فنفوسهم ***أبداً على قدم التذلل قائمه
إماإلى جنات وصل دائما *** أو نار صدٍ للقلوب ملازمه
نسأل الله أن يرضىعنا وينادي في السماء أن قد أحببت فلاناً فأحبوه ونادوا في الأرض لعبادي كييحبوه..
يااااا رب ارضَ عنــا وارزقنا حبــّـــك وحب من أحبــك وحب كل عمليقربنا إلى حبك
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
أختكم في الله الاترجة
**
*

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

هل في هذه اﻷبيات أخطاء في الدين. .ياليت احد يجيب. .جزاكم الله خير

----------


## عبدالناصرطاووس

وزادي قليل ما أراه مبلغي *** أللزاد أبكي أم لطول مسافتي
أتحرقني بالنار يا غاية المنى *** فأين رجائي فيك أين مخافتي
حبيبي ليس يعدله حبيب *** ولا لسواه في قلبي نصيب
حبيب غاب عن بصري وسمعي *** ولكن في فؤادي ما يغيب
يا حبيب القلب ما لي سواك *** فارحم اليوم مذنبا قد أتاك
يا رجائي وراحتي وسروري *** قد أبى القلب أن يحب سواك
فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة *** وليتك ترضى والأنام غضاب
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر *** وبيني وبين العالمين خراب
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هين *** وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب
كأسي وخمري والنديم ثلاثة *** وأنا المشوقة في المحبة: رابعه
كأس المسرة والنعيم يديرها *** ساقي المدام على المدى متتابعه
فإذا نظرت فلا أُرى إلا له *** وإذا حضرت فلا أُرى إلامعه
إني جعلتك في الفؤاد محدثي *** وأبحت جسمي من أرادجلوسي
فالجسم مني للجليس مؤانس *** وحبيب قلبي في الفؤادأنيسي
راحتي يا إخوتي في خلوتي *** وحبيبي دائما في حضرتي
لم أجد عن هواه عوضا *** وهواه في البرايا محنتي
حيثما كنت أشاهد حسنه *** فهومحرابي إليه قبلتي
يا حبيب القلب يا كل المنى *** جد بوصل منك يشفي مهجتي
يا سروري وحياتي دائما *** نشأتي منك وأيضا نشوتي
قد هجرت الخلق جمعا أرتجي *** منك وصلا فهو أقصى منيتي
يا سروري ومنيتي وعمادي ***وأنيسي وعُدتي ومرادي
أنت روح الفؤاد أنت رجائي *** أنت لي مؤنس وشوقك زادي
أنت لولاك يا حياتي وأُنسي *** ما تشتتُ في فسيح البلاد
كم بدت مِنة وكم لك عندي *** من عطاءٍ ونعمةٍ وأيادي
حُبك الآن بُغيتي ونعيمي *** وجلاءُ لعين قلبي الصادي
ليس لي عندك ما حييت براحٍ ***أنت منى مُمَكنُ في السواد
إن تكن راضياً عليّ فإني ***يا مُنى القلب قد بداإسعادي
وارحمةً للعاشقين! قلوبهم *** في تيه ميدان المحبةهائمه
قامت قيامة عشقهم فنفوسهم ***أبداً على قدم التذلل قائمه
إماإلى جنات وصل دائما *** أو نار صدٍ للقلوب ملازمه
عدلت فيها بعض الكلمات كانت ملتصقة
حتى يستقيم المعنى
أما بالنسبة لهذه الأبيات 
كأسي وخمري والنديم ثلاثة *** وأنا المشوقة في المحبة: رابعه
كأس المسرة والنعيم يديرها *** ساقي المدام على المدى متتابعه
فإذا نظرت فلا أُرى إلا لها *** وإذا حضرت فلا أُرى إلامعه
فمن المعروف أن المتصوفة حين يطلقون أمراً على الأغلب يريدون غيره يعني يريدونة المعنى لا المبنى حتى لا نتهمهم بالفسق والزندقة
فالخمر هنا يقصد بها مخامرة الحب وليست هي بعينها ، ولست أدري هل العبارة صحيحة في هذا الشطر فإذا نظرت فلا أُرى إلا له هذه العبارة لاأعرف الكلمة الصحيحة منها وإنما قد تكون(الإ الإله) أو (إلاًّ) لها والإل معناه العهد والدين؟، ومعنى ذلك فلا أثر للخمر إذا وجد الإله،وهكذا يجب أن يفهم مايأتي من الشعر والنثر والنظم عن هؤلاء المتصوفة ،مع أن الأبيات فيها الكثير من العرج والهنن العروضي.والله أعلم 

تقبلوا مروري
دمت
أخوة

----------


## أبو سلمى المصري

السلام عليكم..
شكرا لكما .. ولكن البيت الأخير كالآتي:
فإذا نظرت فلا أُرى إلا لهُ *** وإذا حضرت فلا أُرى إلا معه
إلا له : أي إلا لله.
إلا معه : أي إلا مع الله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نعم فيها وصف لله بأوصاف لا تليق به.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

البعض يرى أن رابعة أسطورة لا وجود لها اخترعها الصوفية

http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir26123/#.Ver7TX3QRod

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وهذه القصيدة وأمثالها تجسد لمفهوم العشق الإلهي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> البعض يرى أن رابعة أسطورة لا وجود لها اخترعها الصوفية
> 
> http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir26123/#.Ver7TX3QRod


ترجم لها بن الجوزي رحمه الله في صفة الصفوة ، وله عنها جزء لطيف ، .قال بن الجوزي رحمه الله في آخر ترجمتها (قلت: اقتصرت ههنا على هذا القدر من أخبار رابعة لأني قد أفردت لها كتاباً جمعت فيه كلامها وأخبارها.)
صفة الصفوة .
588 - رابعة العدوية
عبد  الله بن عيسى قال: دخلت على رابعة العدوية بيتها فرأيت على وجهها النور  وكانت كثيرة البكاء فقرأ رجل عندها آية من القرآن فيها ذكر النار فصاحت ثم  سقطت.


قال المحقق :
588 - هي: رابعة العدوية البصرية، الزاهدة،  العابدة، الخاشعة، أم عمرو، رابعة بنت إسماعيل، ولاؤها للعتكيين، ولها سيرة  في جزء لابن الجوزي، توفيت سنة ثمانين ومائة سير أعلام النبلاء 7/508.

----------

